# Week of June 1-6



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Fished Wed-Sat. and the walleyes were tough to get. Lindy rigs with leeches and shiners along with rattle jigs produced some fish. At night we went after bass in the shallow waters and it was great. The first night we used a plain hook with a twister tail and the second night caught a lot of fish with jitterbugs. The sunfish are also off the docks now for the kids. Hopefully walleyes will be going better this weekend......


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Erik,Did you notice the locator would darn near black out towards the evening?Where I was at,the mayflies are ready to hatch out at any time.The few walleyes we did manage to get were stuffed with mayfly larvae.We switched gears and did very well on smallmouth bass.Some of the smallies were running up to 3 1/2 lbs.Of course they all went back(I never keep smallies,they are too vulnerable to over harvest).


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

The locator I did notice and the walleyes too. It seems like when that happens why fight it?? We caught largemouths and that can make for a fun night especially with someone fairly new to fishing.....


----------

